# Freestyle Fun!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you seen all the Rookie videos?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yes they make me go nuts! lol...

as do some border collie ones...

SL walks backwards in a straight line and spins four times in a row! I love it! HE LOVES IT!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS My song is Glen Miller - In The Mood at the moment


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've posted links before...but not since we got the YouTube feature... BTW, Carolyn joined our forum a while back....posted a few times, and then left...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Freestyle looks like a lot of fun.! I would love to see your clips!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It IS fun!!! It is the ultimate clicker sport. So fun. We are working on MARCHING tonight... left, right, left, right.

To teach that, teach reliable "shake" with "left" and "right" then set it to movement.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh goodness Im just getting libby to use her left and right....cant imagine convincing her to move while lifting her paws! <grin>

I think that is one of the things I love best about clicker training is that the possibilities are ENDLESS... and that sometimes you end up with a behavior that you didnt expect ....









Just happend to have the clicker handy and captured this - took about three clicks for her to figure it out...then some time to get the cue "Foolish"... so no clicker any more...She still relies on food....but we are approaching the weaning off stage...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HAHAHA That's great. And could be used in FS


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I recently got Quiz to circle around be backwards... He starts in heel position and gets all around me, back to heel position, while backing up the entire time! Now we're working on doing that while I'm walking. He has to learn to adjust where he's going!

FS is super fun!

Check out Attila Szkukalek & Fly for more great FS videos: 
Home

He's speaking at Clicker Expo (www.clickerexpo.com) this weekend in Los Angeles and I"M GOING! WOOHOO!

-Stephanie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He's speaking at Clicker Expo (www.clickerexpo.com) this weekend in Los Angeles and I"M GOING! WOOHOO!

-Stephanie[/QUOTE]

Stephanie you LUCKY DUCK!!!!!
I would LOVE to go just once!

I am amazed at dogs that walk backwards...it isnt as easy as it would seem, at least not to Liberty and me!!  Liberty can get about 3 steps! (just enough for rally-excellent!) then it kind of falls apart  

Did you capture the slightest inkling of circling around you or use a target??


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HAHAHA That's great. And could be used in FS


She will do it when sitting with no food...but when we stand she looks for some inspiration  .... 

I think it would be cool to get her to walk forward even just a couple of steps, but it has taken so long to just get her to accept us standing behind her that Im not sure it will happen - time will tell.....for now it is just a cool trick my sons use to impress their friends .... Who's a Foolish Girl? Liberty is!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> He's speaking at Clicker Expo (www.clickerexpo.com) this weekend in Los Angeles and I"M GOING! WOOHOO!
> 
> -Stephanie


Stephanie you LUCKY DUCK!!!!!
I would LOVE to go just once!

I am amazed at dogs that walk backwards...it isnt as easy as it would seem, at least not to Liberty and me!!  Liberty can get about 3 steps! (just enough for rally-excellent!) then it kind of falls apart  

Did you capture the slightest inkling of circling around you or use a target??[/QUOTE]

It was actually really easy b/c he already knew "Get in" which is to scoot in to me while in heel position and he also knew "get back" which is to back up. He's really good at both behaviors. I can have him back up all the way across the room. I'll have to post a video of it sometime. Anyway, we just sort of morphed the two together and got the circle back trick in about a day and a half.

-Stephanie


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you get them to circle backwards around you. That looks like so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That really made my day. Soooo cute. Thanks for posting the videos


----------

